# stbxh ANGRY



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Over expenses from past and throwing them up in conversation. I told him that has nothing to do with this bill. That he had wanted it but he needs to check the contract.

What I am seeing now is the anger and I think it is because he senses my feelings have changed and I am no longer reacting because I am not effected by his stuff.

HA HA Very satisfied not to resort to vengeance like he did.:rofl:


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

oooh that must feel good!


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

I love it! It's amazing how desperate they become when they realize they have lost control of you. It's pathetic, really. Stay strong, and keep taking care of you.


----------

